# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत > कानून >  "कानुन आपके मुठ्ठी मे"

## kamuk20

*सबसे* *पहले* *आप* *सबका* *सुक्रिया**...**कि* *आप* *लोगों* *ने* *इतने* *सारे**mail**किया*
*मुझे कुछ mail legal answer के बारे मे मिले जो आपने मुझे mail**करके*
*"**सवाल* *आपका* *जवाब**expert* *का**"**के* *द्वारा**mail**मे* *पुछा* *जो**personal type* 
*सवाल* *थे* *उन* *सब**का**answer mail**कर* *दिया* *हु**,,,**पर* *जो**publicly opened*
*किया* *जा* *सकता* *है* *उनका**answer**यहा* *भी* *दे* *रहा* *हु*
*इसका* *एक मात्र* *उद्देश्य* *आप* *सब**viewer**को* *भी legal* *जानकारी* *देना* *है**100% legal answer*
*""more answers reply as ur wish...i am waiting""*

----------


## kamuk20

> *मै ***** एक hindu boy हु age 24 years एक crishtian age 23 लड्कि से पिछ्ले 4 years से love करता हु[she also love me]*
> *ह्म legally marriage करना चाहते है how we could?? pls give the process*



*देखीये आप एक adult hindu boy है,और वो एक crishitian adult girl है*
*इसलिये आप* *"special marriage act 1954" के तहत शादी कर सकते है*

*इसके जानने योग्य बातें >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
1>Hindus, Buddhists,crishtians, Jains, Sikhs can also perform marriage under the Special Marriage Act, 1954
2> Inter-caste marriages are performed under this Act
3>This Act is applicable to the entire territory of India(excluding the states ofJammu and Kashmir) and extends to intending spouses who are both Indian nationals living abroad
इसके लिये जरुरी दस्तावेज >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
1>Proof of residence (Voter I-card/Ration card)
2>Separate affidavit in prescribed format from Boy and Girl[किसी भी civil court से affidavit बनाये जिसमे आपलोगो का background,family details,ur all details हो]
3>Date of birth proofs of both parties(10th Class certificate, Date of birth certificate)
4>Two passport size photograph of Boy and Two Passport Size Photograph of Girl 
5>In case applicant is a foreign national, a"NO Objection Certificate"in original from the concerned High Commission to be submitted along with the application form[यदि आप विदेश मे रहते हो पर india marriage होना हो तो NOC लगेगा]
6>Wittness from both side atleast 2 from each[दोनो तरफ़ के witness चाहिये]
7>"""IMPORTANT : All documents needs to be attested by Gazetted Officer."""[समस्त दस्तावेज gazetted officer से attested कराये
इसके लिये प्रकिया(process) >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
1>The parties have to file a Notice of Intended Marriage in the specified form to the Marriage Registrar of the district in which at least one of the parties to the marriage has resided for a period of not less than thirty days immediately preceding the date on which such notice is given[अपने area के office मे application दे जहा कोइ भी party का residence हो]
2>After the expiration of thirty days form the date on which notice of an intended marriage has been published, the marriage may be solemnized, unless it has been objected to by any person.[aaplication deposite के 30 दिन तक official notice board मे notice दिया जायेगा,यदि किसि प्रकार का कोइ objection न हो तो process forward होगा अन्यथा investigation होगि]
3>The marriage may be solemnized at the specified Marriage Office[marriage office मे ही शादी कि रस्म होगि] 
4>Marriage Registration certificate is issued within 7 days.
इसके लिये कहा जाये and fees क्या है >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
1>Rs. 100/- is charged as application fee for Registration and Rs. 150/- is charged for Solemnization.[form के लिये रु 100 and प्रकिया के लिये रु 150 it may be varry]
2>you can approach to the O/o the ADM of your area or you can also approach to the concerned O/o the Deputy Commissioner of ur area
3>you also can forward the premises of court in the marriage office
wish u a happy marriage life in future*

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

aapka sutra sahi bibag me hai. aapko aisa lagta hai. or khud ka que or khud ka ans. wah lage raho .naraj mat hona. ipc 1954 ke tahat naraj hona jurm hai.    gh ggghde

----------


## kamuk20

> aapka sutra sahi bibag me hai. aapko aisa lagta hai. or khud ka que or khud ka ans. wah lage raho .naraj mat hona. ipc 1954 ke tahat naraj hona jurm hai. gh ggghde


*HELLO pooja ji*
*सबसे पहले तो ये बतादु कि legal topic के लिये यहा कोइ extra options नहि है*
*और दुसरी बात ये जो questions है वो मैने mail मे से quoted किया है*
*and important बात in my view ANTARVASNA केवल मनोरंजन के लिये नहि होना चाहिये*
*बल्कि यह हिन्दी का सबसे बडा user lover है इसलिये इसमे knowldegeble topic भी होने चाहिये*
*क्योकि यह pages अधिक से अधिक देखे जाते है.....क्योकि research of PCI on juvenile 2010"*
*का मानना है कि कानुन से जितना अवगत कराया जाये शोशण उतना घटेगा इसलिये गावों के इलाके मे*
*legal aid programme चलाये जाते है.....for that reason i staple here*
*और मुझे तो हैरानी इस बात कि हो रही है कि जो व्यक्ति कभी पुरे दुनिया से "सुहागरात कैसे मनाउ"*
*जैसे सवाल पुछ्ती है फ़िर भी मैनें अच्छी तरह से एक सभ्य रुप मे जवाब दिया था..पर आप तो उस पल को भुल ही गयी*
*but if u hurt from my side then i am extremly sooooory...hope u understood me*

----------


## loveji

> *HELLO pooja ji*
> *सबसे पहले तो ये बतादु कि legal topic के लिये यहा कोइ extra options नहि है*
> *और दुसरी बात ये जो questions है वो मैने mail मे से quoted किया है*
> *and important बात in my view ANTARVASNA केवल मनोरंजन के लिये नहि होना चाहिये*
> *बल्कि यह हिन्दी का सबसे बडा user lover है इसलिये इसमे knowldegeble topic भी होने चाहिये*
> *क्योकि यह pages अधिक से अधिक देखे जाते है.....क्योकि research of PCI on juvenile 2010"*
> *का मानना है कि कानुन से जितना अवगत कराया जाये शोशण उतना घटेगा इसलिये गावों के इलाके मे*
> *legal aid programme चलाये जाते है.....for that reason i staple here*
> *और मुझे तो हैरानी इस बात कि हो रही है कि जो व्यक्ति कभी पुरे दुनिया से "सुहागरात कैसे मनाउ"*
> ...



aapka sutra sahi bibag me hai. aapko aisa lagta hai. or khud ka que or khud ka ans. wah lage raho .naraj mat hona. ipc 1954 ke tahat naraj hona jurm hai. gh ggghde
HELLO pooja ji
सबसे पहले तो ये बतादु कि legal topic के लिये यहा कोइ extra options नहि है
और दुसरी बात ये जो questions है वो मैने mail मे से quoted किया है
and important बात in my view ANTARVASNA केवल मनोरंजन के लिये नहि होना चाहिये
बल्कि यह हिन्दी का सबसे बडा user lover है इसलिये इसमे knowldegeble topic भी होने चाहिये
क्योकि यह pages अधिक से अधिक देखे जाते है.....क्योकि research of PCI on juvenile 2010"
का मानना है कि कानुन से जितना अवगत कराया जाये शोशण उतना घटेगा इसलिये गावों के इलाके मे
legal aid programme चलाये जाते है.....for that reason i staple here
और मुझे तो हैरानी इस बात कि हो रही है कि जो व्यक्ति कभी पुरे दुनिया से "सुहागरात कैसे मनाउ"
जैसे सवाल पुछ्ती है फ़िर भी मैनें अच्छी तरह से एक सभ्य रुप मे जवाब दिया था..पर आप तो उस पल को भुल ही गयी
but if u hurt from my side then i am extremly sooooory...hope u understood में


*सबसे पहले तो मैं कामुक जी को धन्यवाद् देना चाहूँगा जो उन्होंने सही मायने में अन्तर्वासना मंच को एक विस्तृत रूप प्रदान किया.....
इतना सब कुछ होते हुए भी  कुछ कमी सी लग रही थी  जिसे कामुक भाई ने  legal topic के अंतर्गत  "कानून आपके मुट्ठी में" सित्र रच कर पूरा किया.
और पूजा जी आप अन्तर्वासना की so called वरिष्ट  सदस्य है आप ऐसी बात करे ये आपको शोभा नहीं देता..
और कामुक जी सॉरी बोलने की कोई जरुरत नहीं है आपने कोई गलत काम नहीं किया...
आप इस सूत्र को आगे बढ़ाये रखे.....
यहाँ लोग ***** की बाते कर सकते है तो ये तो फिर भी एक ज्ञानवर्धक विषयवस्तु है
keep it up ...भाई*

----------


## shiku

mere fathar ki soteli maa ne proptry me kooch bhi nahi diya hay sab kooch apne naam likhwa liya hay batwaranama me fathar ki hastaaakhar bhi le kiya hay oonki maa proptry sel kar rahi hay hum kya kare ?

----------


## kamuk20

*



			
				 lovelyji
सबसे पहले तो मैं कामुक जी को धन्यवाद् देना चाहूँगा जो उन्होंने सही मायने में अन्तर्वासना मंच को एक विस्तृत रूप प्रदान किया.....
इतना सब कुछ होते हुए भी कुछ कमी सी लग रही थी जिसे कामुक भाई ने legal topic के अंतर्गत "कानून आपके मुट्ठी में" सित्र रच कर पूरा किया.
और पूजा जी आप अन्तर्वासना की so called वरिष्ट सदस्य है आप ऐसी बात करे ये आपको शोभा नहीं देता..
और कामुक जी सॉरी बोलने की कोई जरुरत नहीं है आपने कोई गलत काम नहीं किया...
आप इस सूत्र को आगे बढ़ाये रखे.....
यहाँ लोग ******* की बाते कर सकते है तो ये तो फिर भी एक ज्ञानवर्धक विषयवस्तु है
keep it up ...भाई 


[/QUOTE]*आप जैसे प्रोत्साहित भाइयो के कारण मुझे यहा अच्छा लगता है,thanX loveli ji
क्योकि यहा पे कुछ एसे भी लोग है जिन्हे,knowldge अच्छी नही लगती,वो तो बस vulgure,sex ,कि बातो मे केवल happy है
पर जिन्हे कुछ मनोरंजन के साथ knowldge पसन्द है उनका स्वागत यहा है....welcomes u all

----------


## kamuk20

> mere fathar ki soteli maa ne proptry me kooch bhi nahi diya hay sab kooch apne naam likhwa liya hay batwaranama me fathar ki hastaaakhar bhi le kiya hay oonki maa proptry sel kar rahi hay hum kya kare ?


*देखिये sikhu ji
dont worry its just simple see the follow
POINT NO. 1>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  >>>>>>>>>>>>>
सबसे पहले तो आप को बता दु कि आप इसके लिये घबराये नहि ,क्योकि इसके लिये आपको courtके चक्कर काट्ने कि जरुरत नही है,आप चाहे तो इसे 
1>on the gram panchayat level या
2>with PP या
3>with sub-div court मे pp से solve करा सकते है
POINT NO.2>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
INDIA मे property division fIlowing types से होता है
1st=for the HINDUS there is the division with ("HINDU FAMILY LAW")
2nd=for the MUSLIMS there is the division with ("MOHAMMEDAN LAW")
3rd=for the rule and regulation under ("MAINTENANCE ACT")
4th=("INDIAN SUCCESSION ACT1925" )
अब आप किस catagories मे है वो तो आपका herietence देखकर पता लगेगा
POINT NO.3>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
और एक important बात वो यह कि only in cinemas या in serial ही property का will division किसी को भी दिया जाता है लेकिन in real ife, without reason यह सभंव नही है(it seems illegal will)
क्योकि law हमेसा यह मानता है कि"constitutional right is more important than other sects"
मतलब fundamental right is our supreme right and obligation इसलिये right to equality should be followed if possoble
[[[for example if आपका परिवार needy and maintence का कोइ other options न हो,तो आपके property पर आपका right होगा न कि others का]]]
POINT NO.4>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
will के भी कई नियम होते है जिसको fullfil नहि करने से वो void/invalid हो जाता है जैसे कि famous BIRLA GROUP का हुआ था,इसलिये आप घबराये नही
,और sometimes by the following way PROPERTY DIVIDED>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 
>>Hindu female shares equally with the male i.e. a son and daughter will succeed with equal shares(law of INH & SUCC). 
>>The wife as well as the mother also gets an equal share. (LAW OF INH. & SUCC)
>>There is nothing to prevent a Hindu male from bequeathing his entire* *property** to a stranger if he so desires,but share should be divide first to the family members as rule and number of heir.(LAW OF INH. & SUCC)
>>Muslim male cannot will away more than 1/3 of the estate i.e. 2/3rdof the* *property** must be divided among the family members in the shares laid down in the (Shariat Act, 1937)
POINT NO.5>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
इसलिये आप लोगो के family मे भी किसी भी above law के under division जरुर होगा,,चाहे वो 1/4th,,या 3/4th,,,या 1:2:5 या under maintenance हि क्यो न हो
बस वो आपके number of family member मे depend करेगा और chain of inheritence मे depend करेगा ,यदि आप अपना chain of inheritence मुझे mail करदें तो exact propotion of division बता दुगां,,,और कहा pinch-up करना है वो भी बता दुगां dont worry,,its simple case fallen under civil matter
so be haapy ok........WISH UR BRIGHT FUTURE
*

----------


## shiku

thanks sir
mene aapko poori baat nahi bata paya tha  mere dada ji ne 1941 1942 me doosri shaadi kr liye the oonki wife riste me sister thi wife ke nana or humare dada eak hi gotra ke the jab humare dada ji ki moth hoovi tho kool 18aked jamin thi oosme mere fathar ko 46 dismil hi jamin di gahi 7aked jamin ko dadi ne fathar kaa signathur le kr sel kr diya baaki jamin ko apni doughter kar diya hay jisi sel kr diya hay aaj dadi ke naam pr 3 aked jamin hi hay meni 2 aked jamin me tractor chalakr kabja ke liya hay or sdm ke court me ces kr diya hay pr moojhe sty abhi tak nahi mil paya hay pls moojhe poori vistaar poorvak jaankari de 
thanks  aapka shiku

----------


## shiku

kkafhi achha prayas hay logo ko llbh milega pls saport karo

----------


## kamuk20

> thanks sir
> mene aapko poori baat nahi bata paya tha mere dada ji ne 1941 1942 me doosri shaadi kr liye the oonki wife riste me sister thi wife ke nana or humare dada eak hi gotra ke the jab humare dada ji ki moth hoovi tho kool 18aked jamin thi oosme mere fathar ko 46 dismil hi jamin di gahi 7aked jamin ko dadi ne fathar kaa signathur le kr sel kr diya baaki jamin ko apni doughter kar diya hay jisi sel kr diya hay aaj dadi ke naam pr 3 aked jamin hi hay meni 2 aked jamin me tractor chalakr kabja ke liya hay or sdm ke court me ces kr diya hay pr moojhe sty abhi tak nahi mil paya hay pls moojhe poori vistaar poorvak jaankari de 
> thanks aapka shiku


मैने आप को mail कर दिया है
thanX for knocking me

----------


## kamuk20

यह सवाल मुझेrahulp2015@ymail.comनेmailकरके पुछा था पर सब को जानकारी मिले इसलिये यहा भीattachedकर रहा हु



> *i want to know how much cost will i have to paid for a "new PASSPORT" and where to apply??*



hi mr RAHUL
पहले तो आप को बता दु किPASSPORTबनानाeasy processहै
1>>Application Form:आपPassport form Online Registration,भी कर सकते हैआपformकोdirectly,passport office/DPCs/Speed post centersसे भी प्राप्त कर सकते है
2>>Where2Apply=a>*counter of Passport office**b>**Speed Post center**c>**Dist.Passport Cells**d>PassportCollection Centerse>online*
*3>>FEES=*
*1.**Fresh Passport(36 pages)of 10 yrs validity(including minors between 15 to 18 yrs of age=Rs1,000*
*2.Fresh Passport(60 pages)of 10 years validity=Rs1,500*
*3.Fresh Passport for Minors(below 18 yrs of Age)of 5yrs validity or till the minor attains the age of18which ever is earlier=Rs600*
*4.Duplicate Passport(36 pages)in lieu of lost,damaged or stolen passport=Rs2,500*
*5.Duplicate Passport(60 pages)in lieu of lost,damaged or stolen passport=Rs3,000*
*6.Police Clearance Certificate/ECNR/Additional Endorsements=Rs300*
please see the continued....

----------


## kamuk20

*4>>TATKAL SCHEME
WITHIN 1-7 DAYS OF APPLICATION=[RS1500+PASPORT FEES OF RS 1000]
WITHIN 8-14 DAYS OF APPLICATION=[RS1000+PASPORT FEES OF RS 1000]
5>>DOCUMENT=ANY 3 DOCUMENT FROM BELLOW
(a)Electors Photo Identity Card (EPIC);(b)Service Identity Card issued by State/Central Government, Public Sector Undertakings, local bodies or Public Limited Companies;(c) SC/ST/ OBC Certificates; (d) Freedom Fighter Identity Cards; (e) Arms Licenses; (f) Property Documents such as Pattas, Registered Deeds etc.; (g) Rations Cards; (h) Pension Documents such as ex-servicemen’s Pension Book/Pension Payment order, ex-servicemen’s Widow/Dependent Certificates, Old Age Pension Order, Widow Pension Order;(i) Railway Identity Cards;(j) Income Tax Identity (PAN) Cards; (k) Bank/ Kisan/Post Office Passbooks; (l) Student Identity Cards issued by Recognized Educational Institutions;(m) Driving Licenses; and (n) Birth Certificates issued under the RBD Act. 
HOPE U GOT UR ANSWER......ALL THE BEST
*

----------


## kamuk20

*Coming SooooooooooooooooN*

----------


## rahulp2015

सर जि
मेरे दोस्त के घर के मोहल्ले मे,कुछ् गन्दे लड्के रात को अड्डा मारते है,police को सिकायत करने पर वोलोग fir नहि लिख्ते क्योकि वो लडके पचायत के पर्धान के बेटे है,,हम क्या करे?

----------


## kamuk20

> सर जि
> मेरे दोस्त के घर के मोहल्ले मे,कुछ् गन्दे लड्के रात को अड्डा मारते है,police को सिकायत करने पर वोलोग fir नहि लिख्ते क्योकि वो लडके पचायत के पर्धान के बेटे है,,हम क्या करे?


hello mr.rahul
सबसे पहले तो आपको बतादु कि,,कभि भि आप जब कानुन से related काम करे तो confidently करे
__________________________________________________  ____________________________
मतलब है कि जब भि आप police के सामने जाये तो,उस case से related law जान कर हि जाये,नहि
तो police वाला आपको dominate करेगा.........
__________________________________________________  _____________________________
अब आते है आप कि case पर,,
आप police station जाये,,और कहे कि यदि वो लोग fir submit नहि करेंगे तो आप 
*under (clause 3) of (section 154) of code of criminal procedure* तहत action 
लेंगे,,,फ़िर देखिये वो लोग डरके आपका fir submit कर लेंगे...............यदि submit नहि करे तो आप
__________________________________________________  _____________________________
as 154(3).......
आपकि information को आपके area के superitendent of police [sp] को आप by writing pinch कर सकते है
और यदि information --cognizable हुआ तब आपको benefit दिया जायेगा,,और police के खिलाफ़ action लिया जायेगा
__________________________________________________  _____________________________
hope u got ur answer........knock me any time........kamuk20(legal div.)

----------


## rahulp2015

*धन्यवाद sir 
आपका बताया हुआ तरकिब काम आया
*

----------


## kamuk20

> 


आप जैसे प्रोत्साहित भाइयो के कारण मुझे यहा अच्छा लगता है,thanX loveli ji क्योकि यहा पे कुछ एसे भी लोग है जिन्हे,knowldge अच्छी नही लगती,वो तो बस vulgure,sex ,कि बातो मे केवल happy है पर जिन्हे कुछ मनोरंजन के साथ knowldge पसन्द है उनका स्वागत यहा है....welcomes u all[/QUOTE]

----------

